# Having all bhyve guests on the same network



## aragats (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello,

How can I configure my network to achieve this? Probably it's simple, but I couldn't figure it out.

The simplest case is when I have 2 bhyve guests, one on tap0, another on on tap1. I'd like those guest OS's to see each other having IP addresses in the same range.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2016)

Attach all the tap(4) interfaces to the same bridge(4).


----------



## aragats (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, that was the first thing I tried, didn't work for some reason.
When tap0 and tap1 have IP addresses from the same range, e.g. 192.168.4.1/24 and 192.168.4.2/24, only one guest's network is working!
ping(8) in another one gets no reply, even when tap0 and tap1 are not members of a bridge.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, I have several bhyve VMs, all on the same network. I highly recommend using sysutils/vm-bhyve:

```
root@molly:~ # vm list
NAME            DATASTORE       LOADER      CPU    MEMORY    VNC                  AUTOSTART    STATE
crossfire       default         uefi        2      2048M     0.0.0.0:5900         No           Running (71102)
db1             default         bhyveload   2      2048M     -                    Yes [1]      Running (70584)
puppetmaster    default         bhyveload   1      1024M     -                    Yes [2]      Running (70753)
root@molly:~ # vm switch info public
------------------------
Virtual Switch: public
------------------------
  type: auto
  ident: bridge0
  vlan: -
  nat: -
  physical-ports: em0
  bytes-in: 4885555895 (4.550G)
  bytes-out: 314189464606 (292.611G)

  virtual-port
    device: tap2
    vm: crossfire

  virtual-port
    device: tap1
    vm: puppetmaster

  virtual-port
    device: tap0
    vm: db1
```


----------

